
Automatic Keyword Extraction from Text - jisaacso
http://blog.urx.com/urx-blog/2015/10/13/keyword-finder-automatic-keyword-extraction-from-text
======
timClicks
The code's available too:
[https://github.com/lvsh/keywordfinder](https://github.com/lvsh/keywordfinder)

------
PaulHoule
If you want to make it across the "commerialization valley of death" you are
going to have to sweep the floor with Alchemy API rather than simply "perform
better in some circumstances"

~~~
jisaacso
Totally agree! Our goal was to work with Insight Data Science to build a
lightweight, simple keyword extractor in 3 weeks.

------
calmhead
Have you considered using PLSA (Probabilistic latent semantic analysis)?
Effectively, this method does very similiar thing as you aim to do - it
chooses a set of words that represen a topic of a document.

~~~
jisaacso
Great suggestion. We've used LDA for topic modeling in the past. I'm a big fan
of running word2vec and clustering.

~~~
bglazer
> I'm a big fan of running word2vec and clustering.

Can you explain more about this?

~~~
jisaacso
Opentable gave a great presentation on this not too long ago, check it out
[http://www.slideshare.net/SudeepDasPhD/recsys-2015-making-
me...](http://www.slideshare.net/SudeepDasPhD/recsys-2015-making-meaningful-
restaurant-recommendations-at-opentable)

